# Lire sur iPad une carte mémoire



## aliali (30 Janvier 2015)

En utilisant l’adaptateur lightning carte mémoire d’Apple peut on lire , sur iPad Air 2, une carte mémoire dont le contenu a été enregistré , non pas à partir d'un appareil photo, mais d'un ordinateur ? 
Cas par exemple de photos  réenregistrées  après retouches en JPG , ou de vidéos enregistrées en mov ou en MP4 ?


----------



## cillab (30 Janvier 2015)

NON EN GRAND  l'orsque tu branchera ton ligning il va te dire  trop puissant aucune lecture possible


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@aliali, il faut qu'un dossier dcim soit crée dans la carte mémoire pour y mettre les photos et les vidéos. Tu pourras importer ces fichiers pour pouvoir les lire sur tablette. Si problème, regarde du côté de la numérotation de fichiers.
Il y a une vieille discussion sur le même sujet sur le forum mais je n'ai réussi à la trouver


----------



## aliali (2 Février 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @aliali, il faut qu'un dossier dcim soit crée dans la carte mémoire pour y mettre les photos et les vidéos. Tu pourras importer ces fichiers pour pouvoir les lire sur tablette. Si problème, regarde du côté de la numérotation de fichiers.
> Il y a une vieille discussion sur le même sujet sur le forum mais je n'ai réussi à la trouver


Merci beaucoup Lineakd vous avez résolu mon problème.


----------

